# Need input before I pull the trigger



## 03SONIC (Jan 23, 2012)

Okay after long reading and shopping I think I have this mapped out I just want some feedback. I have a large sunroom that is my man cave, its 600SQ with high ceilings. I have a 73 Inch DLP TV that I am happy with. So here it goes. 

1) Receiver http://www.amazon.com/Denon-AVR3312...=UTF8&qid=1341269729&sr=8-1&keywords=avr+3312

2) Amp for fronts and center http://shop.emotiva.com/collections/amplifiers/products/xpa3

3) Front speakers left and right SVS MTS-02

4) Center SCS-02

5) Surrounds SSS-02

6) Rear speakers SBS-02

7) Sub PB12-Plus


My question is to I up the sub to the PB13-Ultra? Should I run 2 subs? Is this the right choice for a Sub. How do you guys think this will sound. I apprecite the feedback.


----------



## robbo266317 (Sep 22, 2008)

Multiple subs are the best way to get a flatter frequency response.


----------



## popalock (May 19, 2012)

03SONIC said:


> Okay after long reading and shopping I think I have this mapped out I just want some feedback. I have a large sunroom that is my man cave, its 600SQ with high ceilings. I have a 73 Inch DLP TV that I am happy with. So here it goes.


Sounds like the brightest man "cave" I've ever heard of. =)

Being a sunroom I have to assume there are going to be a ton of windows... I don't envy your windows when (if) you decide on getting multiple PB13 Ultras...lol

Not quite the Ultras I have in mind as I'm a die hard advocate of the LMS Ultra, but that SVS makes a killer product I know you'll he happy with. Multiple LMS Ultra's might be overkill for some people, however, assuming you have 8ft ceilings... 4,800 cuft is a lot of space to pressurize. Hopefully the SVS's will satisfy you.

Whatever you decide make sure it's enough to cure the itch. In my experience, the upgraditus bug is never far away. I hate seeing people trying to save money upfront only to have the desire to upgrade a few months later. I've done it and I know many many others that have as well...


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

That is an excellent group of selections IMO. As an owner of 2 PB-13 Ultras, I will say you would definitely not be disappointed if you decide to upgrade to the 13s. 

Also, as Bill said, multiple subs will help deal with any room modes you have (i.e. peaks and nulls) to get a flatter response - if you can manage it, I highly recommend multiple subs.


----------



## Zeitgeist (Apr 4, 2009)

Multiple subs are great for handling peaks as much as they are for flat response..

You can't go wrong


----------



## 03SONIC (Jan 23, 2012)

Any other sub choice I started out with 1 Sub PB12-Plus, and was kinda thinking to upgrade to a Ultra, you guys have me thinking about 2 ultras and thats a boat load of coin. lol..


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

Well, since we're talking your money... PB13-Ultra x 2  :T


----------



## 03SONIC (Jan 23, 2012)

nova said:


> Well, since we're talking your money... PB13-Ultra x 2  :T




Thats 4k in subs I cant swing it, it will tap me out lol.


----------



## 03SONIC (Jan 23, 2012)

How about these are duals http://www.svsound.com/subwoofers/cylinder/legato


Anyone running these?


----------



## popalock (May 19, 2012)

03SONIC said:


> How about these are duals http://www.svsound.com/subwoofers/cylinder/legato
> 
> Anyone running these?


Not bad....

But _seriously_... If anyone has $4K (or even $3K) to drop on duals I DARE anyone to try to hold a candle to 2 LMS Ultra's with a LG Clone pushing them... 

I will punk your SVS Ultra's, sonotubes, etc... I'm in the mood for a fight... Please someone prove me wrong...


----------



## 03SONIC (Jan 23, 2012)

popalock said:


> Not bad....
> 
> But _seriously_... If anyone has $4K (or even $3K) to drop on duals I DARE anyone to try to hold a candle to 2 LMS Ultra's with a LG Clone pushing them...
> 
> I will punk your SVS Ultra's, sonotubes, etc... I'm in the mood for a fight... Please someone prove me wrong...


Do you have a link for these so I can check them out


----------



## popalock (May 19, 2012)

03SONIC said:


> Do you have a link for these so I can check them out


Inspiration....

Luke's system...

Be sure to check out his other videos. The watter bottle one is one of my favorites.

Type in LMS Ultra in Google and it will bring up the parts express website where they sell them.

Only potential downside is that you have to build a box, or have one built for you. This can literally cost anywhere from $40 to $1,000 per box.


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

I would completely forgo the amplifier and I would certainly try a single PB 12+ before jumping in with two.
If you do find out sub wooferage is not up to snuff the coin saved from the amp will off set sub #2 very nicely.


----------



## 03SONIC (Jan 23, 2012)

chashint said:


> I would completely forgo the amplifier and I would certainly try a single PB 12+ before jumping in with two.
> If you do find out sub wooferage is not up to snuff the coin saved from the amp will off set sub #2 very nicely.


The amp is for the center speaks and the L/R front speakers. I am thinking of running dual PC12-NSD


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

The Dennon is a very good AVR, but the speakers are inefficient so in this case there may be some small benefit to an amp. I just see $700 that could be spent on something else that will definitely make a difference.

All of the SVS subs get stellar reviews, it really is a can't go wrong situation.
The 12+ has a number of things that are "better" than the NSD but the NSD is probably better than my Outlaw LFM1-EX and I am completely satisified with just one of those.... so getting two NSD bad boys can't be a bad move.

Bottom line is that you should definitely get what you want, otherwise you won't be happy.


----------

